# injured black finger (toe) -pigeon help



## LauraEly (Aug 29, 2008)

Hello , Need advice ASAP!!!

Have a great wild pigeon couple living on my balcony. Female hurt her finger couple days ago...it turned very dark in color ..She eats well ( I give them some of my home pigeon food) , looks good , flies well...but sleeps on one leg and has a problem stepping on injured foot... I cannot see precisely what is going on...and cannot catch her ...how I can help her? 
Laura


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for your concern over this bird.

Could the toe/foot have string wrapped around it, it is quite a common occurance.

If the couple has not eggs/babies can you catch her?

Here is a link on string injuries:

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/feet.htm
*


----------



## LauraEly (Aug 29, 2008)

*Yes it is a thread around toe - How to Catch the Bird!!*

Thanks a lot... I noticed a thread using my binoculars ..Now I nedd to catch the bird ...cannot figure out the way...
They both sleep on balcony..and come to eat regulary


----------



## LauraEly (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks a lot... I noticed a thread using my binoculars .Now I nedd to catch the bird I really worry about her and infection …it is a black toe for couple days. May be it is not too late to save her toe. I cannot figure out the way to catch her. She is quite cautious.
They both (her and her male) sleep on balcony. and come to eat regularly and rest. 
Is it any way to catch her ?

Please advice !!!


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I find nighttime is the easiest time to catch. In my loft they dont move at all when they are roosting. I think that is why predators have such an easy time getting them at night.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/1...s-incl2cnd-step-post-your-location-38776.html


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

If it's black toe from string it will fall on it own. I had this experience with my first rescued pigeon. The problem is that she can knock it onto something before the toe is dry enough to fall and then she will bleed.
The best is to get clos eto her in the night time. If you fear catching her with bare hands you can throw a towel on top of her. Once you secured her, you need to wrap the sick toe along the healty toes. I use strechy gauze tape and wrap the toes ( two toes together) and around the ankle so it doesn't fall the wrap. It will take a week for it to fall off if it's getting black now. 

In the pic below the toe fell off already. I wrapped higher since the callus formed (string was removed a year before) was at the base of the toe;


----------

